# Coffee for new cafe.



## Tammera (Nov 6, 2016)

I am working on starting a new café/diner, I'm struggling with choosing the coffee. The direction I'm going in is more food than coffee, but I think a good coffee is also important to get people through the door. With the market research I did recently, coffee vs. food was far more popular, even at lunch time. I love coffee but I'm more of a Nescafe person. If I'm out I am perfectly happy with a Mcdonalds Americano, or if I'm on the road a Costa Americano. I did a footfall count in Starbucks for 4 days, each day drinking an Americano. After the 4 days I could not stomach one more cup, it felt like it took a couple of layers of lining off my stomach. Considering they have over 200 people walking through their tills in a single hour, its safe to say I have no idea what people like in a coffee.

So when choosing a coffee for my place friends have recommended Illy and Vero. I read here that its better to get a coffee consultant than get recommendations? I want something affordable and competitive but also I need a good machine and training package which I know my friend gets from Illy. What is my best way of moving forward?


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi @Tammera, at the moment i work for a company (cant say who) who stock illy for use in their drinks. I dont mind it i quite like illy but as i do the orders for sed company i also know the wholesale price of it and it isnt cheap for the amount your getting and they have just prices up. Obviously this is going to happen no matter what.I cant complain about after care as iv spoken to valentina (north uk rep) alot when i had issues and she sorted me out no end but i think in todays markets there are some cracking companies out there that offer fantastic coffees and aftercare support along with machines and welcome packages. Unfortunately i can only shed light on illy as i haven't dealt with any others.

Alot of companies if you talk to them and say your situation you should be able to make a pros and cons sheet and go with the one thats best for you







hope this helps


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are a ton more roasters than illy that can be used . How are you making the coffee btw

Check the forum sponsors to start with for coffee supplies , you can oder fresh roasted coffee , not tin packed generic branded Illy .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Tammera said:


> I am working on starting a new café/diner, I'm struggling with choosing the coffee.
> 
> So when choosing a coffee for my place friends have recommended Illy and Vero. I read here that its better to get a coffee consultant than get recommendations? I want something affordable and competitive but also I need a good machine and training package which I know my friend gets from Illy. What is my best way of moving forward?


Sounds like you've been directed down a road paved with bullshit for whatever reason. A few things to consider.

1. Are you looking for an all in 1 solution, bean, machine, maintenance and training...if so you will be pretty mediocre for quite a high long term cost. However most start-up cafes go this route, because the upfront cost seems cheap.

2. Most of your money will be made on food

3. The majority of consumers generally have no idea about coffee (so beans can be very good, but don't need to be silly prices). Of course if you choose route 1, then it's irrelevant.



> I love coffee but I'm more of a Nescafe person. If I'm out I am perfectly happy with a Mcdonalds Americano, or if I'm on the road a Costa Americano.


The above quote makes me worry a little......as I feel you're not going to be a, choose a machine/grinder, find a local roaster type of guy. Perhaps you could clarify and give an idea of the size of the cafe diner and number of cups you intend to do per day. Without this any advice anyone gives you will just be generic and most likely useless.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Personally as a consumer... Find a local (ish) decent roaster, people are really into local sourcing, as it suggests you really care.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Missy said:


> Personally as a consumer... Find a local (ish) decent roaster, people are really into local sourcing, as it suggests you really care.


After watching the BBC documentary, I know understand hipster culture, I didn't know what "hipster" was before that. So this sounds very "hipster"...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I agree with Missy and Dave. It would be helpful to know where you are based. We could then suggest local roasters who could help you with either beans or the complete package.


----------



## Tammera (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm in Nottingham, its going to be a medium sized place, looking at a minimum of 20-40 people per hour. Coffee machine coffee, although I'm considering adding filter coffee as a lower cost alternative, as other places have done.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

of course, locally sourcing Colombian or Nicaraguan beans can be tricky









as for the beans, it depends on the customers and the drinks. I walk with a group, and we end up at the pub, which has a bean to cup costa machine, and most of them are very happy with it. Only one other member of the group even drinks espresso, or has any knowledge of coffee. It's a bit like chocolate, the large consumers usually down a bar or two of cadbury, but would be put off by the taste of a strong dark chocolate.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've never been called hipster before!!

Most roasters offer a tasty "standard" blend for a coffee shop AFAIK @GrahamS so no need to get weird&wonderful regularly changing single origins. But a sweet subtle blend that beats the likes of illy hands down and possibly costs the same, or less.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

ohhh @Missy, I wasn't meaning anything weird or wonderful. Just pointing out that you can't buy locally GROWN coffee in the UK.

Roll on global warming.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Tammera,

Here is a link to Limini Coffee who offer services that may be of value to you.


----------



## Tammera (Nov 6, 2016)

Ok I googled local roasters and found some that help with machines and training. is there anything else I should be looking at with them? is Columbian or Nicaraguan a good direction to go in? one of them does Columbian.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd be going for a blend. Others may have more wisdom. It's worth mentioning your rough location, there may be people here who can help practically.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tammera said:


> Ok I googled local roasters and found some that help with machines and training. is there anything else I should be looking at with them? is Columbian or Nicaraguan a good direction to go in? one of them does Columbian.


Taste them and decide


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Tammera,
> 
> Here is a link to Limini Coffee who offer services that may be of value to you.


Pollards coffee, afaik...train & then have vans buzzing around supplying them with own-labelled pollards blends


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you are going to have only a couple of coffees, then one of them should really be a good Brazilian, good for all prep methods and drink types....very versatile.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Richard at Coffee Compass has a history of making bespoke blends for coffee shops. He will be able to create something that is very easy to extract well (i.e. Consistent even when your staff turns over), is sweet and familiar to Costa drinkers (i.e. wins the approval of your customers without challenging them). He's blinding value for money too.


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Where up the road in Sheffield call or pop in anytime allways happy to offer advice ☕


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

-


----------

